# Fireworks @ Riverstone-Part 3



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2010)

Last ones I promise!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2010)

The big finale!  Great shots Crickett!


----------



## leo (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya did real good on these !!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 5, 2010)

You had a good shoot.  Thanks for sharing the 4th of July celebration.

Hoss


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you for sharing your firework captures.  good job.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## quinn (Jul 6, 2010)

wow you did good!I missed my chance.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2010)

quinn said:


> wow you did good!I missed my chance.



Thanks Quinn! I was looking forward to seeing some of your shots! Maybe next year!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome shots Cricket. You done good!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> Awesome shots Cricket. You done good!!!!



Thanks David! I remember yours & JasonF's tips from last year. Those helped me a lot!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 10, 2010)

You really done well with the fireworks shots here, Christy! I really enjoyed seeing them.


----------

